# Nintendo is quiet on the NX because of a secret feature



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

When asked in a interview about the NX Miyamoto said: 







> "In terms of NX, there's an idea that we're working on," he told the publication through a translator."That's why we can't share anything at this point, and I don't want to comment on the other companies. If it was just a matter of following advancements in technology, things would be coming out a lot quicker."


 Will it be a feature all other companies will follow and improve on but only fail like motion controls? I guess we'll find out. 

On a side note there is a investor meeting going on today in Japan on June 29th which is today for the US.  Let's hope we get some news! 
​ Source (Miyamoto) 
 Source (Shareholder meeting)
​


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

VR integration.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> VR integration.


Probably not. Nintendo keeps saying how much they hated. Plus they said it is new and they don't want competitors stealing it. I have a strong feeling it won't be VR. Of course I would not be against it though.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2016)

I think you meant to say quiet 


KiiWii said:


> VR integration.


Maybe they'll adopt the design of the VR headset in Miitomo


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I think you meant to say quiet
> 
> Maybe they'll adopt the design of the VR headset in Miitomo


I KNEW I WOULD SPELL IT WRONG. I GOD DAMN KNEW IT. *Sighs* I need my coffee.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok.... then it's.....some sort of sensor.... that clips on to your...... Gennys.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Ok.... then it's.....some sort of sensor.... that clips on to your...... Gennys.


There where rumors of them getting into the Health department


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Ok.... then it's.....some sort of sensor.... that clips on to your...... Gennys.


A game where you hump other Nintendo characters


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> A game where you hump other Nintendo characters


This is getting very deep almost off topic but not quite. Although VR porn is indeed a thing so that might also be out of the question xD


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 28, 2016)

I wouldn't consider this news. We all knew Nintendo were gonna through something "different"in the NX eventually.

If we knew what the different thing was, then it would be a real story. This thread is just gonna start another wild speculation conversation.

Here I will give you a jump start on it; The secret feature of the NX is, Nintendo created a sandbox player allowing playing of their rivals' games through advanced emulation aka virtualization. This is possible because the system is another 64 bit system with nearly identical specs to the others in the generation of consoles.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

Wouldnt it be great if nintendo made a swish HDD loader, for legit purchases, that was some sort of wiiflow/loadiine style thing to dissuade hackers.

Kind of like how Apple integrate jailbreak tweaks into their new iOS every iteration and try to make people love their software.

It would be novel, it would be industrially different, but it would be a great base for hackers to mod pirated games into...... so.......

EDIT: to be fair their loader for kiosk wiiu is pretty nice.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I wouldn't consider this news. We all knew Nintendo were gonna through something "different"in the NX eventually.
> 
> If we knew what the different thing was, then it would be a real story. This thread is just gonna start another wild speculation conversation.
> 
> Here I will give you a jump start on it; The secret feature of the NX is, Nintendo created a sandbox player allowing playing of their rivals' games through advanced emulation aka virtualization. This is possible because the system is another 64 bit system with nearly identical specs to the others in the generation of consoles.


While that would be nice I feel like it would only work with Xbox One games since Ninty and Micr$oft seem to be getting a long. As well as the fact that Micro$oft no longer has any exclusives xD


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Will it be a feature all other companies will follow and improve on but only fail like motion controls? I guess we'll find out.


Motion controls weren't a failure for Nintendo at all.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2016)

Open-source firmware for the NX? Backwards caompatibility with all previous Ninty consoles?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ItsMetaKnight said:


> Motion controls weren't a failure for Nintendo at all.


Is that because the Wii sold well?


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

Other OS....


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

ItsMetaKnight said:


> Motion controls weren't a failure for Nintendo at all.


I said for other companies it was but it was a success for Nintendo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KiiWii said:


> Other OS....


It's funny how everyone talks about the specs but not the Hardware or OS.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It's funny how everyone talks about the specs but not the Hardware or OS.



I thought somewhere mentioned it was android based, but I didn't really believe it. 

If they got OOS right where Sony knobbed it up they could have a kick ass all in one edutainment device.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> I thought somewhere mentioned it was android based, but I didn't really believe it.
> 
> If they got OOS right where Sony knobbed it up they could have a kick ass all in one edutainment device.


I love the look of the Xbox OS but I also love share play on the ps4. If they could combine them like you said. It be one kick ass system. As for looks. Bring back the NES but make it modern. You're already using cartridges.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I love the look of the Xbox OS but I also love share play on the ps4. If they could combine them like you said. It be one kick ass system. As for looks. Bring back the NES but make it modern. You're already using cartridges.



I hate the "metro" xbox windows 10 looking panel crap.

PS4 UI is acceptable, Wii U/Wii "channels" thing is over and done with.

Something clean, modern, minimal, customisable and add free ftw.

BTW no android on NX: confirmed.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> I hate the "metro" xbox windows 10 looking panel crap.
> 
> PS4 UI is acceptable, Wii U/Wii "channels" thing is over and done with.
> 
> ...


Dude, that has been confirmed a long time ago lmao. Also I personally love the 'metro' look. I guess we will have to see what they come up with. Maybe it will be just stick a game in and it loads xD


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Dude, that has been confirmed a long time ago lmao. Also I personally love the 'metro' look. I guess we will have to see what they come up with. Maybe it will be just stick a game in and it loads xD



Some sort of RETRON! Slots for all the generations. No IU. No OS. No need!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Some sort of RETRON! Slots for all the generations. No IU. No OS. No need!


Now that I think of it how would we have a digital store?


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Now that I think of it how would we have a digital store?



No need. Nintendo Pioneer their own R4 card (everdrives) to sell their own retro games on carts.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> No need. Nintendo Pioneer their own R4 card (everdrives) to sell their own retro games on carts.


Like instead of a web browser or store app there would be a web browser or store cart. kek.


----------



## XDel (Jun 28, 2016)

The only way to keep Microsoft and Sony from ripping you off and beating you to the punch is to keep your lips sealed.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

XDel said:


> The only way to keep Microsoft and Sony from ripping you off and beating you to the punch is to keep your lips sealed.


They're doing a damn good job at that lmao


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

New Nintendo Feature: In game voice chat!


----------



## XDel (Jun 28, 2016)

I just hope part of it is a return to the cartridge.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

XDel said:


> I just hope part of it is a return to the cartridge.


I hope they stick with the 3DS cartridge shape. As well as keep the same box design. Just add the NX name to it. If it isn't going to be permanently called the NX (which I think it should)


----------



## Arras (Jun 28, 2016)

XDel said:


> I just hope part of it is a return to the cartridge.


For a home console, why would it matter?


----------



## XDel (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I hope they stick with the 3DS cartridge shape. As well as keep the same box design. Just add the NX name to it. If it isn't going to be permanently called the NX (which I think it should)



I could go for that, though I hope they make the carts a tad bit larger. 

On the other hand if they made a smaller version of the old NES cart case that would be good as well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arras said:


> For a home console, why would it matter?



Faster loading times than disc, less sensitive than disc, more storage space than disc, and in theory all game updates could be stored on the cart itself as opposed to being stored on the console itself.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

XDel said:


> I could go for that, though I hope they make the carts a tad bit larger.
> 
> On the other hand if they made a smaller version of the old NES cart case that would be good as well.


Maybe something like the vita carts. Good size box cart was weird though.


----------



## XDel (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Maybe something like the vita carts. Good size box cart was weird though.



I admit, an old Nes Style box (all but plastic this time) would get my attention too, as would retro box art.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

XDel said:


> I admit, an old Nes Style box (all but plastic this time) would get my attention too, as would retro box art.


So like the sega genesis boxes but without the tag on the top? I still do not know why that is there xD


----------



## XDel (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> So like the sega genesis boxes but without the tag on the top? I still do not know why that is there xD



Those tags were from back in the day when they hung them on a hook out in the public, as opposed to behind the counter and behind glass. Back when I had sticky fingers, I made sure my Sega Master System collection was nice and complete.  I don't think they foresaw how addicted kids would become to video games again during that time. 

My only complaint about those boxes really was their thickness, today I believe they could make the same size cases, but closer to the thickness of a DVD case. And I hope they intend to print nice color manuals for these games. I am tired of being restricted to only a digital version. If games are going to be $50 plus, then they should have a manual.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jun 28, 2016)

The secret is that it runs steam and Mario is coming to steam and NX in 2017.
Guys it's real. Reggie told me this morning. You can trust me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2016)

this is old news they don't want to reveal anything in case their COMPETITORS steal the idea


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2016)

NX will run Windows 10


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

Veho said:


> NX will run Windows 10


Hey, at least then it will work with steam. Visual Novels here I come xD


----------



## thekarter104 (Jun 28, 2016)

PLEASE LIVESTREAMING like you can using PS4 and Xbox One.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Will it be a feature all other companies will follow and improve on but only fail like motion controls?



What are you talking about? Nintendo's motion controls are great.


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 28, 2016)

Veho said:


> NX will run Windows 10


Or maybe Windows 10 will run NX, NemuX confirmed!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

netovsk said:


> What are you talking about? Nintendo's motion controls are great.


I did not say they where not. I said all others sucked and nintendo got them right.


----------



## XDel (Jun 28, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> The secret is that it runs steam and Mario is coming to steam and NX in 2017.
> Guys it's real. Reggie told me this morning. You can trust me.



It would never happen, but yes, Steam on a Nintendo would be awesome!!!


----------



## netovsk (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I did not say they where not. I said all others sucked and nintendo got them right.



Yeah, not sure on who is that to blame. Kinda sad how Dualshock 4 for instance has so many built in features but most PS4 games could be played just fine with a Dualshock 1 because besides analog sticks and rumble, they don't use any. Maybe gamers are more conservative than they think.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 28, 2016)

I know what secret feature Nintendo is keeping from us. It will even be the NX's selling point:

*Third Party Racism*


----------



## Arras (Jun 28, 2016)

XDel said:


> I could go for that, though I hope they make the carts a tad bit larger.
> 
> On the other hand if they made a smaller version of the old NES cart case that would be good as well.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't partially rewritable (to store updates) large cartridges be super expensive? At least discs are cheap to manufacture, and recent disc readers are pretty fast iirc.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Hey, at least then it will work with steam. Visual Novels here I come xD


and anime boob games


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> and anime boob games


Sakura Clicker plox


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Sakura Clicker plox


huni pop


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> huni pop


even better


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 28, 2016)

It might be the home/mobile hybrid that was rumored a long time ago. That concept is new. Wishful thinking is if the feature is access to the entire Nintendo library, specifically from NES to Gamecube, backwards compatibility with Wii and Wii U.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> even better


and that one where you run your own porn studio can't rem the name 
you'll also be able to play all them shitty rpgmaker games that are added daily


----------



## AnonDragon (Jun 28, 2016)

(Don't tell anyone, but they're dealing with alien technology and that's why it is an ultra secret console, they're gonna make 4D games with holographic interaction and no batteries needed, it all feeds from your life force )

How about thinking of those alleged patents people have been talking about?
The controller thingy, the QoL U shaped thing, the camera and projector device with object recognition. I wonder what are they up to.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2016)

Wonder where this secret feature will fall on the gimmick scale of DS touchscreen to heart monitor.

I would like to believe they learned their lesson and are going to do something that might be useful but I would certainly not bet on that happening.


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 28, 2016)

It can play third party game discs... lol no


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 28, 2016)

something like this would totally get my attention lol:


----------



## Haymose (Jun 28, 2016)

I really hope the word "reality" is nowhere near the NX.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 28, 2016)

I think that second link is broken, it just takes me to some stockholder portal and I don't know what article he says this in.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I think that second link is broken, it just takes me to some stockholder portal and I don't know what article he says this in.


It's not. It should have a little rounded rectangle bubble that says 6/29/2016 or something like that as well as a 76th share holder meeting.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Jun 28, 2016)

thekarter104 said:


> PLEASE LIVESTREAMING like you can using PS4 and Xbox One.


Imagine getting taken down by Ninty's copyright claims while you were streaming on their own console


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2016)

Haymose said:


> I really hope the word "reality" is nowhere near the NX.


or "motion and touch"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> As well as the fact that Microsoft no longer has any exclusives xD


Sony, it's your turn.


----------



## DaFixer (Jun 28, 2016)

More games then the Wii U


----------



## Queno138 (Jun 28, 2016)

SAO style full dive immersion.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

Kinect compatibility.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Sony, it's your turn.


No please no.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 28, 2016)

Built-in pircay tools confirmed.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 28, 2016)

A Linux OS built it?


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

Gamecube style plastic handle 2.0 confirmed.


----------



## Temarile (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope it's an unique combo of handheld and home console but no idea how that would work out.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 28, 2016)

Temarile said:


> I hope it's an unique combo of handheld and home console but no idea how that would work out.


A gamepad with battery life, and while making use of the console unit, gamepad and console share the same screen.  Some games console only for RAM
In other words a New3DS that acts like a gamepad to a more powerful device, but the gamepad can take most games wherever

Although, this makes me wonder if the console would read discs, or carts...
regardless, here's one possible way they could be combined


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Gamecube style plastic handle 2.0 confirmed.


Another GameCube would be awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> No please no.


Why, no exclusives is a good thing. There's no fucking way i'm gonna buy a ps4 for some exclusive i want to play.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Why, no exclusives is a good thing. There's no fucking way i'm gonna buy a ps4 for some exclusive i want to play.


If they where also on PC though I'd just buy a PC. I don't want to buy a PC. Must stick with consoles.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> If they where also on PC though I'd just buy a PC. I don't want to buy a PC. Must stick with consoles.


You wouldnt need a pc, if its on every platform we wouldnt need to buy new systems. And cross play would be easier


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 28, 2016)

It will be VR but in the style of Sword Art Online.
That's why they're keeping it secret:
POPULATION CONTROL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 29, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Kinect compatibility.


FUCK NO


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jun 29, 2016)

Super Secret Feature


Spoiler



A.I. that plays you instead of you playing it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 29, 2016)

VR is soooooooo last year it's time to control the game...with your mind!


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jun 29, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> VR is soooooooo last year it's time to control the game...with your mind!


Controlling a game with your mind has been done before but having the game control your mind, that is new.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey @BurningDesire would you mind if I put you in charge of the speculation thread OP while I'm gone, since you're so diligent on reporting news like this anyway?

Also the image in the OP is broken


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2016)

I know with 100% certainty that it's VR integration. Just look at where the industry is shifting. I'm not sure why they are being so secretive about it, but it's definitely VR.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 29, 2016)

it's not VR ninty doesn't COPY what the competition does


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 29, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's not VR ninty doesn't COPY what the competition does



WiiR


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jun 29, 2016)

I bet it is Hoverboard technology.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 29, 2016)

NX is a console handheld hybrid but the handheld doubles as a VR headset.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 29, 2016)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> I bet it is Hoverboard technology.


how is that a console?


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jun 29, 2016)

They pitched the Wii U GamePad as a type of VR and then thought better about it.
Really seems silly to have 6 year olds spinning around a room 360 degree looking at ducks(iirc).
Especially, with a non-replaceable GamePad that costs 150.00.

Bring back R.O.B. 2.0 as a terminator from the future sent to kill anyone named John or Connor.


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > NX will run Windows 10
> ...


You're right, Windows is too open. 

The NX will run iOS


----------



## Skeet1983 (Jun 29, 2016)

I bet it is Virtual Boy Virtual Console  

Or if it runs W10, they pull a Microsoft and force update to next OS... Oh crap, that would suck


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 29, 2016)

Veho said:


> You're right, Windows is too open.
> 
> The NX will run iOS


It's been 200+ days since a jailbreak lmao


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 30, 2016)

that's because no one cares about iOS


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 30, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I know with 100% certainty that it's VR integration. Just look at where the industry is shifting. I'm not sure why they are being so secretive about it, but it's definitely VR.


Never become a forecaster or statistician, please.


----------

